# Android picture issue?



## JCAP (Dec 14, 2022)

Hey all,
   I haven't posted many cooks lately because I'm running into issues with the site and Android. When I try to post a picture I get the error message "the uploaded file is not an image as expected". Anyone else run into this? I can upload the pictures to other places, just not here. Thanks!


----------



## negolien (Dec 14, 2022)

Nope and I use a samsung phone. I do get errors for pics on my pc but only to view them on my pc not to upload em here or view em here. Started a while ago after an update


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2022)

I’m going to move this to the forum issues section.
Hopefully 

 bmudd14474
 Brian can give you some help.
Al


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 14, 2022)

All good on my end, i use my phone all the time for my pictures ( Sony  "android " )
No problem loading any at all to the site here . Even other pictures off the web than save to my 
computer I can load on here , ie record album cover pictures weather pictures. 

David


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 14, 2022)

JCAP
  what format are you saving your photos in?

I have uploaded multiple photos from my android phone in the last 24 hours with no issues.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 14, 2022)

JCAP said:


> "the uploaded file is not an image as expected".


Might just be a generic way of saying the file is to big , doesn't fit the format . Just a guess . Might be something to look at while you're waiting .


----------



## JCAP (Dec 14, 2022)

Hmm. thanks all. I'll look on more on my end and see what's what.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 14, 2022)

If the file is above 5mb it will error out. Let me know ow what file format as well


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 14, 2022)

There have been a BUNCH of updates on various systems and equipment around my house this week.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 14, 2022)

Test pic for Android. 








Appears to work.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 14, 2022)

Can you just highlight the picture on your phone and drag it over to the thread. That's what I do with my camera.

Chris


----------



## DougE (Dec 14, 2022)

I take my pics with my Galaxy s20fe, and copy/paste here from my google photos acct. I edit them there first, if needed, like cropping and all that.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 14, 2022)

It's not the file size and it is a jpg. I actually can post if I take a screenshot of the original picture so something strange is going on. I'm gonna go on a deep dive tomorrow. But thanks everyone!


----------



## negolien (Dec 15, 2022)

No worries bud hope you get it worked out best wishes


----------

